# Solved: CD-RW won't erase



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I tossed the first one that failed to erase or re-burn but now I have a second one and have to ask what the heck is going on here?

I have a second CD-RW that won't erase at all. I tried using windows (actually roxio) to quick erase, but it just ejects after a few seconds.

So, I tried Nero-7 ultra to full-erase and the same thing happened. Pissin' me off. 

Any ideas as to why the disk won't erase?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Have to ask just for clarification,you are using re writeable disks ? as you know ordinary disks cannot be erased ....


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Of course. I've used these same disks before without any problems. I mean, same brand, same spool. Besides that, the option to erase is not available unless it's a RW.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

try nero express click on "erase disk' in the left menu. make sure the correct type of disk is selected in the right menu cd data or what ever..

i don't think having two types of burning software installed for the same burner is a good idea. uninstall one.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

in nero incd is used to format rw disks you could try formatting to erase the disk


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

johnebadbak said:


> in nero incd is used to format rw disks you could try formatting to erase the disk


Formatting and erasing are not the same.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

of course Formatting and erasing are not the same. 
but the formatting may put a header on the disk so it can be used again.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

johnebadbak said:


> try nero express click on "erase disk' in the left menu. make sure the correct type of disk is selected in the right menu cd data or what ever..
> 
> i don't think having two types of burning software installed for the same burner is a good idea. uninstall one.


Already tried the Nero method. As I mentioned before, it just ejects the disk after a few seconds.

I don't have two types of burning software installed. I was referring to the built-in capabilities of Windows XP. You can right-click on the drive letter, and choose "erase disk". Windows' burning functions (and erase disk) are actually owned by Roxio, if you ever try to use this function you will see that.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

johnebadbak said:


> of course Formatting and erasing are not the same.
> but the formatting may put a header on the disk so it can be used again.


I don't want to format the disk. As far as I know, formatting is only necessary if you want to use packet writing. I despise packet writing. It can only be read by computers that have the same packet writing software installed on them.

However, I'll try that and then see if I can then erase the disk.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Problem solved. I took the disk and busted it in half. Not surprisingly, It's no longer giving me any problems.


----------



## rbalaji (Feb 5, 2009)

As somebody once said very wisely, there are few problems in the world that can not be solved by the suitable application of the appropriate quantity of dynamite!


----------

